# Hello



## Smol_Jimin (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi,

I'm a 14 year old girl who has been experiencing detachment from reality, shortage of breath (air hunger to be specific), and lightheadedness. I went to my pediatrician, and they concluded that I had anxiety, but they didn't really do anything to help me get over it. After some research, I realized that my symptoms were probably from depersonalization/derealization (i'm not really sure though).

I'm wondering if anyone can confirm whether these are dp/dr symptoms. And if it is, do you know if the "Total Integration Method" by Harris Harrington actually works.

Thank you for taking your time to read this.


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

Could you go more in depth about these symptoms?


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

What Mowkus said.

Was there anything that happened to you that caused this?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

All the more experienced female members need to tune into this post and advise this young lady....


----------



## Smol_Jimin (Jul 2, 2018)

@Mowkus @dissoziation

I'm not really sure how to describe this, but for the detachment from reality, I feel like I'm not actually in the present moment and everything seems very 2 dimensional. I also get a lot of brain fog accompanied by the lightheadedness.

The shortage of breath is making me very anxious. It feels like I can't get a satisfying breath at all, so I try to take in very deep breaths to get as much oxygen in as possible. The taking deep breaths thing doesn't really work most of the time, and I get more and more panicky and lightheaded.


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

Smol_Jimin said:


> @Mowkus @dissoziation
> 
> I'm not really sure how to describe this, but for the detachment from reality, I feel like I'm not actually in the present moment and everything seems very 2 dimensional. I also get a lot of brain fog accompanied by the lightheadedness.
> 
> The shortage of breath is making me very anxious. It feels like I can't get a satisfying breath at all, so I try to take in very deep breaths to get as much oxygen in as possible. The taking deep breaths thing doesn't really work most of the time, and I get more and more panicky and lightheaded.


Don't worry this is common on this forum so you're not alone. It sounds like dp.

I personally find the deep breaths help me to become more grounded but if it doesn't help you should try and get some meds, I can't really help any further because I never touched meds myself but I will be happy to answer anyother questions you may have. Must be hard being so young and having to deal with this.


----------



## Smol_Jimin (Jul 2, 2018)

Mowkus said:


> Don't worry this is common on this forum so you're not alone. It sounds like dp.
> 
> I personally find the deep breaths help me to become more grounded but if it doesn't help you should try and get some meds, I can't really help any further because I never touched meds myself but I will be happy to answer anyother questions you may have. Must be hard being so young and having to deal with this.


Thank you for the comfort and advice. I have another question; is depersonalization/derealization a symptom of anxiety? Or is it the other way around.


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

Smol_Jimin said:


> Thank you for the comfort and advice. I have another question; is depersonalization/derealization a symptom of anxiety? Or is it the other way around.


You're very welcome. Dp/dr is a symptom of anxiety I'm fairly sure at least that's what I've been lead to believe. Dp basically dates back to when we fought wild animals and survival out in dangerous lands was common. Our brain would cause us to detach in order to be able to fight back. I wouldn't trust me on that because I am repeating what someone told me haha. Anyway your focus should be on yourself and figuring out what helps you. You are suffering from anxiety, I can't feel my anxiety I only get panic attacks and symptoms of dp very similar to yours. Do you know what triggers your panic or is it currently random?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Smol_Jimin said:


> Thank you for the comfort and advice. I have another question; is depersonalization/derealization a symptom of anxiety? Or is it the other way around.


Tough question to answer but in general they tend to feed each other...Anxiety can lead to DP which can lead to more anxiety...The result is the DP / Anxiety / Obsessive merry go round we all struggle to get off...There are many reasons why people develop DP...There is no one size fits all...

The one thing I would suggest to you is to reduce the levels of stress in all areas of your life...Even average everyday stresses must be reduced whilst you are recovering...Stress is like candy to DP...This means all stressful people places and things are to be generally avoided until you start to feel a bit better...

And you will feel better...I guarantee it....DP can be very persistent but it is not permanent....Most if not all either recover fully or learn to live and cope with it as part of themselves...Sometimes with lifestyle changes, sometimes with the aid of medicines and sometimes it just fades away on its own....Its totally an individual thing...

DO NOT think for one second that you are doomed to this condition for the rest of your life....You absolutely WILL improve and get better...


----------



## Smol_Jimin (Jul 2, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> Tough question to answer but in general they tend to feed each other...Anxiety can lead to DP which can lead to more anxiety...The result is the DP / Anxiety / Obsessive merry go round we all struggle to get off...There are many reasons why people develop DP...There is no one size fits all...
> 
> The one thing I would suggest to you is to reduce the levels of stress in all areas of your life...Even average everyday stresses must be reduced whilst you are recovering...Stress is like candy to DP...This means all stressful people places and things are to be generally avoided until you start to feel a bit better...
> 
> ...





Mowkus said:


> You're very welcome. Dp/dr is a symptom of anxiety I'm fairly sure at least that's what I've been lead to believe. Dp basically dates back to when we fought wild animals and survival out in dangerous lands was common. Our brain would cause us to detach in order to be able to fight back. I wouldn't trust me on that because I am repeating what someone told me haha. Anyway your focus should be on yourself and figuring out what helps you. You are suffering from anxiety, I can't feel my anxiety I only get panic attacks and symptoms of dp very similar to yours. Do you know what triggers your panic or is it currently random?


Thank you for you answers. It clears some things up. It feels good to know that I'm not alone


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

The symptoms you described do sound like DP/DR. Like the others said, try to find ways to reduce any stress/anxiety that you're having and see if you can find a coping skill that helps you. Also if you ever want to talk, feel free to hit me up. I'm one of the younger members of the forum.


----------



## Tyree225 (Oct 29, 2018)

So if you went to a doctor and the doctor checked your spo2 level indicating that it was anywhere from 95 to 99 then this is most certainly anxiety based rather than DP it sounds to me like hydroxyzine would certainly benefit you for it has a anti-anxiety effect on top of being a antihistamine, it's basically a better form of Benadryl, secondly filling out of your body or like you do not live in reality or that your sanity is slipping is 100% depersonalization derealization. But the good news is it will not last forever


----------



## Tyree225 (Oct 29, 2018)

So if you went to a doctor and the doctor checked your spo2 level indicating that it was anywhere from 95 to 99 then this is most certainly anxiety based rather than DP it sounds to me like hydroxyzine would certainly benefit you for it has a anti-anxiety effect on top of being a antihistamine, it's basically a better form of Benadryl, secondly filling out of your body or like you do not live in reality or that your sanity is slipping is 100% depersonalization derealization. But the good news is it will not last forever


----------

